# Cant believe Im typing this



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Im waiting at home for our friend the vet to come to our house to let Chevy go. She was very lethargic yesterday and this morning didn't want to eat. When she did move she had difficulty w/ her balance. Goy an emergency apt and within a half an hour they found a large mass that has displaced her intestines pushing them down . There is also a smaller mass by her liver and her functioning w/ her liver is affected. She is very weak. We brought her home so Thunder could say goodbye and the vet will come to our house so she can pass at home on her bad. I cant believe three days after the 2nd anniversary of the girls coming tour family ,Chevy is leaving us. I know she is 12 and that these ##!!masses take many of our GSDs from us long brefor their time.Im just blank.


----------



## blueangele

(((hugs))))


----------



## Jax08

I'm so sorry. You gave her a wonderful home and lots of love.


----------



## pyratemom

I'm so sorry you are going through this. We never have "enough" time with them. You had a chance to make her last years happy after you adopted her and you should concentrate on how you helped her have a happy life the last couple years. It's nice that your vet will come to your house. It is so much less stressful for the dog that way. In the meanwhile remember you will meet again at the Rainbow Bridge and be kind to yourself.
I always remember an old Indian Death Prayer:

Do not stand on my grave and cry
I am not there, I did not die

I am a thousand winds that blow
I am the diamond glint on snow

When you awaken in the morning hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circle flight
I am bright stars that shine at night

I am the sunlight on ripened grain
I am the gentle autumn rain

Do not stand on my grave and weep
I am not there, I do not sleep


----------



## HOBY

I am so sorry to see this. So sorry for your loss. A more heartfelt time I can not think of.


----------



## GatorBytes

OMG, I literally gasped when I saw the title of this thread and your name under it. I was just about to post on their gotcha day thread.

I am so sorry that this is happening. I am starting to cry.

I followed along from the time you considered adopting them to bringing them home, a bonded pair, finding that may not have exactly been as conveyed to you...how you separated from Lucky and gave them time to adjust...you faced many trials and tribulations and doubts. Rotated and integrated. You made it all work, you didn't give up on them.

You gave them warmth, love, direction, a pack - animal and human. You gave them worth. 

Chevy knows. 
She will live on in spirit and in your heart. She will live on in all our hearts, she is, after all, "our" (forum family) dog too.

Peace beautiful doggie
You will be missed
With:wub: Me & G


----------



## llombardo

Sending hugs...


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR

I'm sorry. I can't believe it. She knows you love her, be strong. *hug*


----------



## Cheyanna

So sorry


----------



## Shade

I'm so sorry :hugs: Run free sweet girl, you'll have lots of company at the bridge


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thanks everyone. I'm waiting w/ her she is sleeping . She drank an entire bowl of water and went back to sleep. We are waiting for the vet who will come after all the appts. They had three emergency cases including Chevy. God did I make the wrong decision having her come back home/ I just wanted Thunder to say goodbye and she gave Chevy kisses and shared one last treat together. Chevy nibbled on her egg and then Thundy ate it as well.


----------



## Debanneball

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Chevy! Cherish the memories. Deb


----------



## Mister C

I am sad to hear this news. It's so tough losing them.

Run free Chevy.

:doggieplayball:


----------



## Karin

I'm so very sorry to hear this. I was going to post on their Gotcha thread as well and was shocked to see this post. 

I also remember when you first got them and how you went through so much to make sure that Lucky, Chevy, and Thunder all got along. It was a long and difficult process and I really admired how you stuck to it, determined to give these old gals a comfortable and fun life in their remaining years, but still wanting to make sure Lucky was happy. And you did it! And even though 12 is a very advanced age for a GSD, it's never ever easy to lose them. I just hope you can find some comfort in the fact that Chevy was really happy and had a wonderful life with you. Sending many :hugs: to you and my deepest sympathy for the loss of your sweet and lovable Chevy girl. :angel:


----------



## Kyleigh

I'm so sorry ... 12 might be advanced, but it's never enough ... Hugs to you, and don't forget ... IT'S GOOD TO CRY!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry. No, you didn't make the wrong decision bringing her home. I think it will be much easier on Thunder, that he got to say good-bye. I know this is so hard for you though.

Thank you for being there for these two and seeing Chevy through to the end. My heart aches for you. Sending really big hugs!


----------



## Lilie

I'm so, so very sorry to hear this. Big hugs to you.


----------



## Bear GSD

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry to hear this, you just celebrated their Gotcha Day. 
Big hugs to you and Thunder, she will miss her buddy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I really appreciate all the support. Chevy drank a bowl of water and then she and Thunder had some Braunshwieger(goose liver). She perked up and is now sleeping next to her beloved couch.


----------



## McWeagle

I'm so sorry. It's never long enough, is it? Hugs.


----------



## maxtmill

So so sorry! There just aren't any words that help, except to say I am so sorry!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

She's gone. I think it just hit. They just picked up Chevy and I went upstairs for a minute and saw the three dog beds. This sucks. 

Thank you for your kind words and support they helped on this incredibly bad day.


----------



## wolfstraum

I am so so so sorry.......I have followed their journey from when they needed a home and came to you.....she and Thunder were so lucky to have found such a loving home for their senior years and I know she was very loved .... It is so sad that they come to use so late and leave so soon.....Run free Chevy....


<<<<<<HUGS>>>>>>


Lee


----------



## BowWowMeow

What a shock! I am so sorry. I too followed their story and was so impressed with the way you so lovingly integrated them into your home. Sending all good thoughts to you and to Thunder...


----------



## Loneforce

Wow....I am very sorry  I was not expecting to see this today. You helped Chevy a lot and I am sure she knows that. Again I am very sorry.. Rest in Peace Chevy.


----------



## astrovan2487

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl Chevy, I can't imagine how hard it is right now. You did the absolute right thing bringing her home to pass in the comfort of her own home with her friends. Also I think that's sweet you gave them the braumsweiger (sp?) I swear that stuff will perk up any GSD. You are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Debanneball

What we have once loved, we can never lose;
All that we love deeply, becomes a part of us.
- Helen Keller

Rest in peace Chevy....


----------



## selzer

I'm sorry. They are so hard to lose.


----------



## lorihd

so sorry to be reading this; big hugs to you


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I took a picture today as Chevy and Thundy finished their last treat. They were laying butt to butt as they did so often. 
Thank you all for your support and kindness. I hope to post the picture tomorrow I'm just too tired tonight.


----------



## onyx'girl

I'm so very sorry. I hope Thunder is comforted by you, and you him, in Chevy's absence. 
Run free Miss Chevy Cruz :halogsd:


----------



## Msmaria

I'm so sorry. I know you loved her very much.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Hugs, you loved her and gave her a wonderful home,
 I am sorry you and your family are going thru this


----------



## Jake and Elwood

Rest in Peace Chevy. So sorry for your loss. We've all walked in your shoes and know how you're feeling today….doesn't take away the pain but know you are not alone. Thanks to this forum, a large group of dog loving, compassionate hearts are sharing your pain with you. Run free Chevy and wait at the bridge.:hug:


----------



## ksotto333

Think of the wonderful life she had for the last two years...so lucky all of you that you were in each others lives..


----------



## kelbonc

So very sorry for your loss. I hope with time the happy memories will provide peace and comfort. Rest in peace Chevy.


----------



## LaRen616

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Rangers_mom

I am so sorry that you and Chevy are going through this. It is so painful.


----------



## GSDGunner

I am so incredibly sorry. I know how hard it is and it sucks big time.
I like to think that with every passing we get a new guardian angel to look over us.
So Chevy will always be with you, watching over you, forever in your heart.

She was so lucky to have a wonderful life with you. What more could anyone ask for? She left this earth knowing she was loved. That should console you, even just a little. My sincerest heartfelt condolences to you. {{hugs}}

RIP sweet girl. :halogsd:


----------



## MyHans-someBoy

I am really sorry about Chevy.
You are usually one of the first people to offer someone else a kind word or helpful comment. I wish there was something I could say or do to ease your pain...
I know she had a wonderful life with you.
Take care.


----------



## myshepharley

I am so very sorry for your loss. This came as a shock when I read it. The best years of her life were spent with you and she passed knowing what a wonderful home was and being loved so deeply. They are forever a part of our heart and soul. Till you meet again, RIP Sweet girl......


----------



## Nikitta

It never gets any easier does it? /hugs


----------



## shantinath1000

So Sorry.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Our last pictures with Thunder and my favorite w/ her smiling last christmas


----------



## Lilie

It looks as though she had a very good holiday!


----------



## Ace GSD

Im very sorry for you loss


----------



## Debanneball

Magg, love the smile! Hope your day is better, and that tomorrow will be a bit better, and so on... Deb


----------



## shepherdmom

OMG, I am in tears reading this. I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## GSDLoverII

I'm so sorry, it's a awful decision to have to make, wishing you peace. I know how bad it hurts. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

To everyone thank you for your support and understanding. Its hard to believe she is gone and Im still looking for the third furry kid to go outside or to be in bed in the am. The decision to let her go was made easier my our vet coming to our house and the the folks who handled her remains. It was a difficult week however the support folks here gave was greatly appreciated.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

I am so incredibly sad for this news, and I am sending good thoughts your way. I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I know it's time that makes it better not words. Thinking of you!!!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Girl_Loves_Hydraulics said:


> I am so incredibly sad for this news, and I am sending good thoughts your way. I wish I could say something to make you feel better, but I know it's time that makes it better not words. Thinking of you!!!


Thank you. Its been hard not seeing my Supreme Couch dog but with three dogs all over 12 I knew we needed to enjoy them while we could. I know in the last two years Chevy had lots og affection ,food ,bones and love.She would have added a personal couch.


----------



## readaboutdogs

Wow, I just read this. I am so sorry for your loss of Chevy. I remember when you had posted about adopting her and Thunder. I'm so glad she got to spend her final years in a safe and loving home with you. You really worked hard to make it work for them and in the end gave her the peace she needed. Rest in peace Chevy. Peace to you and your family.
R


----------



## RebelGSD

I just found this thread, I am so sorry for your loss. I remember these dogs and their story, they are so lucky to have found you. They are from Maryland, aren't they.

Miss Chevy is an angel watching over you... thank you...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

readaboutdogs- Thank you I like to think Chevy got to be one of the golden girls.

Rebel GSD ,yes they were from Maryland ,Baltimore to be exact.Thank you for thoughts. ITs hard to believe she's gone.


----------



## Bridget

Maggi, I am so sorry. Also sorry I am so late. Since Heidi passed, I haven't been around a lot. It is so difficult I know. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## ksotto333

Oh, I am so sorry. I haven't been on lately and missed this. I highly recommend 
The Heaven of Animals..by Nancy Tillman. It is a lovely picture book. Take care...


----------



## readaboutdogs

"But the love that you have for your animal friends
Is always the same-that love never ends.
It makes itself known in all kinds of ways.
It floats all around them, or settles and stays. 
And when angels whisper in animal ears,
It is your voice that each animal hears."

From "The Heaven of Animals"


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM

I am so sorry. I know it's late, but I haven't been on the page for several weeks. I hope your pain is beginning to lessen. I know you will always have her in your heart.


----------



## Chip18

So sorry to hear this, you gave her a great life! And it's extremely hard to believe now but the pain will go away with time.

One day you will think of her and smile, tears my still fill your eyes but that hard dull ache will be gone from your heart.

Take care.


----------



## royals17

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. At least the end was at home, and you made her last years wonderful ones. We never have enough time with our pets... I still miss every one I've lost. As my religion teacher used to tell me when I was in 9th grade, "death ends a life, not a relationship". They're always with us. RIP, Chevy


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Thank you for your thoughtfulness. This place is one of the only places I can find folks who understand the loss as I do. ksotto and read about dogs I am going to purchase The Heaven of Animals ,not sure I can read it right now.Bridget Thank you,I understand not being on here after I lost Daisy I wasnt on much till the girls came.Tarheel Mom,Chips 18 and royals Thank you.


----------



## john29

I know how hard it can be to loose one of them. Not long ago I lost my Beagle and I felt really bad about it however, when I think about it she was old and well it's the circle of life. Her name was Kenny, I really loved her she was awesome


----------



## familydag5

So very sorry


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

John Im so sorry for your loss of Kenny. Beagles are such big personalities insmall bodies. I believe they still watch over us . Familydag Thank you.


----------

